

Element 115 Confirmed - ISL
http://physics.aps.org/synopsis-for/10.1103/PhysRevLett.111.112502

======
ISL
PDF of the paper available without paywall here:

[http://www.lunduniversity.lu.se/o.o.i.s?id=12683&postid=4002...](http://www.lunduniversity.lu.se/o.o.i.s?id=12683&postid=4002358)

